# Windows XP Wireless 'not connected'



## simmo_11 (Jul 9, 2008)

Ive tried a few things but cant seem to work it out. I have a Desktop computer with Windows XP home on it and a Laptop with Ubuntu 8.04. With my laptop/linux the internet works fine using my Realtek RTL8187 usb adapter, but when i try to connect to net with desktop/windows my netgear wg311v3 wont connect and even if i use my realtek adapter with my Desktop/windows in the exact same place as when connected to laptop/linux. Desktop come up with a few situations, CONNECTED but unable to use internet, NOT CONNECTED and LIMITED OR NO CONNECTIVITY.

I did the system scan and this is what i got while it was 'CONNECTED'

Any help would be great
Thanks

Modems and Network Adapters
Modems

- Network Adapters

FAILED

+ [00000010] NETGEAR WG311v3 802.11g Wireless PCI Adapter ArpAlwaysSourceRoute = (empty) 
ArpUseEtherSNAP = (empty) 
Caption = [00000010] NETGEAR WG311v3 802.11g Wireless PCI Adapter 
DatabasePath = (empty) 
DeadGWDetectEnabled = (empty) 
DefaultTOS = (empty) 
DefaultTTL = (empty) 
Description = NETGEAR WG311v3 802.11g Wireless PCI Adapter 
DHCPEnabled = TRUE 
DHCPLeaseExpires = (empty) 
DHCPLeaseObtained = (empty) 
DNSDomain = (empty) 
DNSDomainSuffixSearchOrder = (empty) 
DNSEnabledForWINSResolution = (empty) 
DNSHostName = (empty) 
DomainDNSRegistrationEnabled = (empty) 
ForwardBufferMemory = (empty) 
FullDNSRegistrationEnabled = (empty) 
GatewayCostMetric = (empty) 
IGMPLevel = (empty) 
Index = 10 
IPConnectionMetric = (empty) 
IPEnabled = FALSE 
IPFilterSecurityEnabled = (empty) 
IPPortSecurityEnabled = (empty) 
IPSecPermitIPProtocols = (empty) 
IPSecPermitTCPPorts = (empty) 
IPSecPermitUDPPorts = (empty) 
IPSubnet = (empty) 
IPUseZeroBroadcast = (empty) 
IPXAddress = (empty) 
IPXEnabled = FALSE 
IPXFrameType = (empty) 
IPXMediaType = (empty) 
IPXNetworkNumber = (empty) 
IPXVirtualNetNumber = (empty) 
KeepAliveInterval = (empty) 
KeepAliveTime = (empty) 
MACAddress = (empty) 
MTU = (empty) 
NumForwardPackets = (empty) 
PMTUBHDetectEnabled = (empty) 
PMTUDiscoveryEnabled = (empty) 
ServiceName = W8335XP 
SettingID = {2A889941-CC02-4C2C-94A3-722677FF0827} 
TcpipNetbiosOptions = (empty) 
TcpMaxConnectRetransmissions = (empty) 
TcpMaxDataRetransmissions = (empty) 
TcpNumConnections = (empty) 
TcpUseRFC1122UrgentPointer = (empty) 
TcpWindowSize = (empty) 
WINSEnableLMHostsLookup = (empty) 
WINSHostLookupFile = (empty) 
WINSScopeID = (empty)

- [00000014] Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps USB 2.0 Network Adapter (FAILED) ArpAlwaysSourceRoute = (empty) 
ArpUseEtherSNAP = (empty) 
Caption = [00000014] Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps USB 2.0 Network Adapter 
DatabasePath = %SystemRoot%\System32\drivers\etc 
DeadGWDetectEnabled = (empty) 
+ DefaultIPGateway = 192.168.0.1(Same Subnet) (PASSED) Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=15ms TTL=15
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=2
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=3
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=2
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 15ms, Average = 5ms

DefaultTOS = (empty) 
DefaultTTL = (empty) 
Description = Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps USB 2.0 Network Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport 
DHCPEnabled = TRUE 
DHCPLeaseExpires = 1:39:34 PM 9/07/2008 
DHCPLeaseObtained = 12:39:34 PM 9/07/2008 
+ DHCPServer = 192.168.0.1 (PASSED) Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=2
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=2
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=3
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=2
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 3ms, Average = 2ms

DNSDomain = qld.bigpond.net.au 
DNSDomainSuffixSearchOrder = (empty) 
DNSEnabledForWINSResolution = FALSE 
DNSHostName = TBC2456 
- DNSServerSearchOrder (FAILED) + 61.9.211.1 (FAILED) Pinging 61.9.211.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 61.9.211.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)

+ 61.9.211.33 (FAILED) Pinging 61.9.211.33 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 61.9.211.33:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)

DomainDNSRegistrationEnabled = FALSE 
ForwardBufferMemory = (empty) 
FullDNSRegistrationEnabled = TRUE 
GatewayCostMetric = 25 
IGMPLevel = (empty) 
Index = 14 
+ IPAddress = 192.168.0.126 (PASSED) Pinging 192.168.0.126 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.126: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 192.168.0.126: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 192.168.0.126: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 192.168.0.126: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.126:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

IPConnectionMetric = 25 
IPEnabled = TRUE 
IPFilterSecurityEnabled = TRUE 
IPPortSecurityEnabled = (empty) 
IPSubnet = 255.255.255.0 
IPUseZeroBroadcast = (empty) 
IPXAddress = (empty) 
IPXEnabled = FALSE 
IPXFrameType = (empty) 
IPXMediaType = (empty) 
IPXNetworkNumber = (empty) 
IPXVirtualNetNumber = (empty) 
KeepAliveInterval = (empty) 
KeepAliveTime = (empty) 
MACAddress = 00:C0:CA:1B:0A:56 
MTU = (empty) 
NumForwardPackets = (empty) 
PMTUBHDetectEnabled = (empty) 
PMTUDiscoveryEnabled = (empty) 
ServiceName = RTLWUSB 
SettingID = {F5DB021E-0607-4FE1-9A99-AFE4F612742C} 
TcpipNetbiosOptions = 0 
TcpMaxConnectRetransmissions = (empty) 
TcpMaxDataRetransmissions = (empty) 
TcpNumConnections = (empty) 
TcpUseRFC1122UrgentPointer = (empty) 
TcpWindowSize = (empty) 
WINSEnableLMHostsLookup = TRUE 
WINSHostLookupFile = (empty) 
WINSPrimaryServer = (empty) 
WINSScopeID = (empty) 
WINSSecondaryServer = (empty)

- DNS Servers

FAILED
- [00000014] Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps USB 2.0 Network Adapter (FAILED) - DNSServerSearchOrder (FAILED) - 61.9.211.1 (FAILED) Pinging 61.9.211.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 61.9.211.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)

- 61.9.211.33 (FAILED) Pinging 61.9.211.33 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 61.9.211.33:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss)

+ Default Gateways

PASSED
+ [00000012] Microsoft TV/Video Connection (PASSED) + DefaultIPGateway = 192.168.0.1(Same Subnet) (PASSED) Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=4
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=2
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=3
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=2
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 4ms, Average = 2ms

+ [00000014] Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps USB 2.0 Network Adapter (PASSED) + DefaultIPGateway = 192.168.0.1(Same Subnet) (PASSED) Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=2
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=2
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=2
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=2
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 2ms, Average = 2ms

+ DHCP Servers

PASSED
+ [00000014] Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps USB 2.0 Network Adapter (PASSED) + DHCPServer = 192.168.0.1 (PASSED) Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=2
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=302ms TTL=302
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=3
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=4ms TTL=4
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 302ms, Average = 77ms

+ IP Address

PASSED
+ [00000012] Microsoft TV/Video Connection (PASSED) + IPAddress = 192.168.0.126 (PASSED) Pinging 192.168.0.126 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.126: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 192.168.0.126: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 192.168.0.126: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 192.168.0.126: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.126:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

+ [00000014] Realtek RTL8187 Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps USB 2.0 Network Adapter (PASSED) + IPAddress = 192.168.0.126 (PASSED) Pinging 192.168.0.126 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.126: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 192.168.0.126: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 192.168.0.126: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Reply from 192.168.0.126: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=0
Ping statistics for 192.168.0.126:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss)
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

WINS Servers

+ Network Clients


----------



## Idiotech (Jul 9, 2008)

More or less your computer is pulling an IP but is not connecting with your browser. First thing you want to do is see if there is a conflicting address issue. 
Go to the start menu. Click 'Run' and put 'cmd' for command prompt.
Put 'ipconfig/release'
It releases you old IP address. 
Now put 'ipconfig/renew'
This will cause your computer to pick up a new IP address. 

If that still doesn't connect you, if you're using Internet Explorer, try going to tools, options, advanced, 'reset'. Clear up anything that could be causing it. 

If neither of those work, give reply and I'll offer another fix.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

Let's see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------

